# Anybody Set Up a TIAA Annuity?



## Michael Z (Jan 3, 2022)

I am trying to figure out how much of my TIAA to put in an annuity. The consultant at TIAA is pushing me to not annuitize much at all. I am leaning toward all but 50k and only have the 50k for an emergency fund. Anybody deal with this?

TIAA stands for Teachers Insurance and Annuity Association. I have an account with equities, bonds, and real estate.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 3, 2022)

I don’t have any experience with TIAA.

Don’t the current low interest rates drastically limit the monthly income from a traditional annuity?

I took my pension and 401k in lump sums and continued to invest them in balanced mutual funds.

IMO I’ve done much better with this approach than with a traditional annuity.

The choice may depend on your ability to limit yourself to a reasonable draw from your portfolio.

Good luck with this difficult decision.


----------



## Michael Z (Jan 5, 2022)

My annuity would be distributed among a variety of investments.  Thanks for the reply!  Trying to figure this out.


----------

